

US government invokes 'special privilege' to stop scrutiny of data mining - mtgx
http://guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/07/us-government-special-privilege-scrutiny-data

======
btilly
It should be noted that the state secrets privilege was created in the cold
war period in
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Reynolds](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Reynolds).

Following the declassification of the data many years later, critics have
concluded that the government asserted it fraudulently. Certainly it seems
likely that it has been asserted fraudulently since. And its use has increased
over time.

------
lawnchair_larry
Nothing new in this one.

